# Start to Finish



## Kenny Durrant (Jul 10, 2014)

I think this might fit in a few other categories but since the casting seems the most challenging at times I thought I would put it here. A coworkers dog was bitten buy a Copperhead Snake a few years ago so he started killing all the poisonous snakes he found around his house. When I heard about this I asked what he did with the snakes and he said he would save them for the year and take a picture of them and throw them out. When I asked if I could have them he said no problem. I made a pen for him so now he calls whenever he gets a few. These were over the last year and a half so it's not like he finds several a day.


----------



## plano_harry (Jul 10, 2014)

Very nice Kenny!  Looks like you have it down.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks Harry . I might have gotten a little better but far from having it down. There are so many things to do and go wrong it seems every time I think I'm getting close something pops up to remind me, not just yet. I guess as long as the fun out weighs the frustration I'll keep at it.


----------



## scjohnson243 (Jul 11, 2014)

Those are some beautiful pens


----------



## Big (Jul 11, 2014)

Those do make beautiful pens but I hate snakes so much that I'm not sure I could even touch the skins.


----------

